# PC freezes when viewing video on internet



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello, 

My computer freezes almost any time I view video on the internet. I'll list as many details as I know.

Computer: Compaq Presario, Intel Pentium 3, 648 Mhz, 384 MB of RAM, OS: Windows XP pro w/ Service Pack 3 and .NET framework 2.0
Monitor: Compaq MV720
Browser: Firefox 3.0.5

The following is according to Device Manager-
Display adapter: Intel (R) 82810E graphics controller
Audio: ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM), Legacy audio drivers, and others
Video: Legacy video capture devices.


I've read tips on updating drivers but I don't know what exactly is causing the problem and needs to be updated. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance, Gabe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Gabe,
Can you give us the Model number of this compaq?

As far as the other specs your ram/processor speed is a little low to few alot of videos on the web without experiencing an issue.
Can you go into the task manager (Hit Ctrl,Alt,Del Simultaniously>Go to Performance tab) and tell us your CPU usage and PF usage with no other applications running?
Bill


----------



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Bill, thanks for the reply.

Model #: 7595
CPU Usage: 1%-2%
PF usage: 259 MB
Processes: 37

Thanks again. I look forward to hearing from you, Gabe


----------



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

PS,

I don't know a ton about maintaining computers but I do use C Cleaner, Disk Clean-up and Disk Defragmenter regularly. Also, I don't know if this is useful info but the C drive has 12.9 Gigs of free space and the Virtual Memory ("Total paging file size for all drives") is 384 MB


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
What is the usage when you open a video?
Bill


----------



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Bill, 

I just watched the first 45 seconds of a video without a freeze.

The numbers are below.

While video is playing-
CPU Usage: 99%-100%
PF Usage: 377 MB

When the video is finished loading and on pause-
CPU Usage: 4%-35%, average somewhere around 10%
PF Usage: 377MB

Like I said, the computer didn't crash, but it did make Firefox non-responsive. I did a force quit and restarted.

Thanks again, Gabe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Gabe,
Are you using an on-board Video card or a add on video card?
Can you tell me the exact model of this compac? This will help me see what updates are out there.

I am still thinking (partially) of low memory seeing you only have 7MB left when it freezes.


----------



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Bill, I've tried to figure out if it's on-board or add-on but can't seem to find that specific information anywhere. 

This is all I know about the video card

Name: Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
Chip type: Intel(R) 82810
DAC type: Internal
Approx. total memory: 32 MB
Current display mode: 1024X768 (24bit) (74Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play monitor
Main driver: i81xdnt5.dll
Version: 6.13.0001.3198 (English)
Date: 8/3/2004
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Mini VDD: i81xnt5.sys
VDD: n/a
DDI version: 8
DirectX features: direct draw acceleration enabled, direct3D acceleration enabled, AGP texture acceleration enabled

The exact Model of the computer is Compaq Presario 7595

Thanks again, Gabe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
It is an Onboard Video card.

Does this happen if you use IE (Internet Explorer)?


----------



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Just played about 5 minutes worth of different vids on IE and no problem.

CPU Usage: 73%-100%
PF USage: 450-466

Does this mean firefox is the problem? Is it worth uninstalling/reinstalling or should I just switch over to IE?

-Gabe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
What flash player do you have (Adobe, Macromedia)?
If IE is not causing an issue you may use that.
Mozilla may require an add-on.

The other thing to note is your PF Usage (Memory) goes higher than what you have installed. This could also cause issues. You are running 384MB of Ram, but using 450MB + of Ram.


----------



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

I have the Adobe Flash Player 10 Plug-in as well as Adobe Flash Player Active X.

If possible I would like to continue using Firefox. I guess I've just gotten used to it. Plus, certain things about IE bug me.

Sounds like I could use some more RAM as well.

Any final advice?

-Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7

Check to see if it they are listed in Mozzila add-ons

Yes you could use more memory.
Bill


----------

